# Sending Unit for P3 Cars VIDI Gauge



## Jeff Mason (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey all,

Couldn't find an answer searching, so forgive me if I missed something.

I want to add oil pressure to the P3 VIDI gauge installed in a 2015 GTI. It says I need a 0-5v sending unit. Any recommendations? Any idea on how it would be calibrated? I also want to retain the oil pressure idiot light function.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------

